# Platy with very curved body and not able to swim-Help?



## 29Kilo29 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Red Wag Platy that is just lying on the gravel. He is breathing and his fins are moving, but when he tries to swim away he gets about 1 inch above the gravel then just flops back down and gets pushed into the corner. His body is very curved.

As of now he is just eating flakes that are on the gravel. 

I will get pics as soon as I can.


----------



## 29Kilo29 (Mar 25, 2011)

The blurry picture is bad, but it shows how curved his body is.

The other one shows how he just lies on the ground.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

If you can I would remove him from the main tank and put him into qt. Do you know what your water parameters are, what are the levels of ammonia, nitrites and nitrates? Has his spine been looking curved for long? How old is he? Is there anything elese, how do his scales look, coloration, any sores on his body. I am not sure about this but wondering if it may not be fish tuberculosis, which can cause a bent spine


----------



## 29Kilo29 (Mar 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, I don't have a QT tank right now. All water paramaters are normal (there are also a bunch of other fish in the tank, and none of them are showing symptoms of anything wrong). His spine has always looked a little curved, but never this badly and it had never caused a problem before. He is about 10 months old. 

Once I can, I will check if there is anything abnormal about his scales, but from memory I don't think there is. 

Also, I just came back from a two week vacation, if that might be important.


----------



## 29Kilo29 (Mar 25, 2011)

Should have posted this before:

1. Size of tank?
30 Gal

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 15
d. pH, KH and GH? Unknown
e. Test kit? API

3. Temperature?
78 F

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? 
FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up?
Just over a year.

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
14 Fish. 
2 Angelfish - 3 inchs
4 Rasboras - Almost an inch each
4 Black Phantom Tetras - Just over an inch each
3 Red Wag Platys - 1 Inch
1 Algae Eater - 2 inches

Sick Fish - Red Wag - 1 inch - 6 months

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
No

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? 
Fake
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom?
Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?
Fake wood and some hollow decor.

9. a. Filtration? 
Top Fin 30
b. Heater? 
Something in German - Can't remember at the moment

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 12 hours on-12 hours off
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? Very small, if any. 

11. a. Water change schedule? About 20% every week. 
b. Volume of water changed? Around 7 Gallons
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap Water
d. Water conditioner used? Stress Coat
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Vacuumed almost every water change. 

12. Foods? Omega One
How often are they fed? Once a Day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? Curved Spine, Lying on Ground, Not swimming, Torn Tail Fins, It looks like he has a small white spot right infront of his tail fin, but it is hard to get a good view of him. 
b. Appearance of poop? Unknown
c. Appearance of gills? Normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No
b. What meds were used? 

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. Look Above


----------



## 29Kilo29 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm thinking tuberculosis too, but he is not lethargic and does swim very vigorously for food. 

Someone help please!!!!!

I'm considering putting him down, as he looks extremely unhealthy and miserable, and I don't want to watch him suffer.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

29Kilo29 said:


> I'm thinking tuberculosis too, but he is not lethargic and does swim very vigorously for food.
> 
> Someone help please!!!!!
> 
> I'm considering putting him down, as he looks extremely unhealthy and miserable, and I don't want to watch him suffer.


Did some additional research online and found a couple of other possibilities to explore. Vitiamin defeciency, electrical current going through the tank from faulty heater or filter, or another disease possibility could be neon tetra disease. Unfortunatly if it was me I would probably euthanize him, especially without having a qt to be able to place him in. If it is either fish tb or neon tetra disease you want to try to keep it from spreading to your other fish. Sorry, hope this helps some in trying to figure out more of what is going on.


----------



## 29Kilo29 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help.

I euthanized him just about an hour before you posted that  He looked like he was way beyond recovery, and I didn't want him to suffer.


----------

